# Hoeksema's Conception of the Covenant



## AV1611 (Sep 3, 2007)

I found two articles wherein he explains his view. 

http://sb.rfpa.org/printarticle.cfm?article=173
http://sb.rfpa.org/printarticle.cfm?article=163


----------

